# Double drop tine Spike? Or a 4 point?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I know it’s hard to see the left side of the deer and I tried to get as many pics as I could. But it was a spike that had a drop time on both sides. You can see his spikes in the close up zoom pic the one is straight up the other bends right and blends in with the ear. When he turned I got the pic of the drop tine on the one side. I included the 1st pic I got when he was laying down as well. You see some crazy city bucks sometimes!!! And I did not edit the pics other then I zoomed in on them So would you call it a spike or 4 point?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most likely walked head first into a moving car when antlers were in the early stages of growing.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Wart hog!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

That’s one cracked helmet!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Double deuce


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Freaky buck


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I always thought of a spike as having 2 points so I’d call it a 4 point.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Uhhh. I know sumthings ucked up when I see it. Lol.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw a buck like that a few weeks ago near Berlin Lake. Kind of hope he gets to live long and retire.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like ran head first into a iron skillet curious what he would look l;ike next year


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Or this….


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

I know second pic is an Elk! There I said it first! Lol


----------

